# No support.. what to do?



## doll.face (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone..

I don't know if this was the right place to post this, I hope it was!

I figured I could post this here, seeing as how a lot of us on here are aspiring MUAs.

I'm at a point where I feel like my family doesn't support me. It really hurts, you know? I'm only 18 and I haven't had the best track record with school. I was born and raised in the boroughs of NYC and the public school system here is very over crowded and not so great. Once HS came, it really hit and I just hated everything about school. I was in a HS with over 5,000 kids, most of who didn't want to learn, aka, didn't give a crap. It really took a toll on me and finally, during my second semester of junior year, I dropped out.

I worked full time for awhile and then that summer, I quit. I wanted change but of course, I slacked off and never got a job. What was supposed to be winter of my second semester of senior year, I spent about a week and a half in a GED training class, passed the practice test, got signed up for the GED exam, and passed. So, techinally, I "graduated" before my senior class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hehe. 

I was and am very proud of myself. I do wish that I had graduated HS but I know it wasn't ALL my fault. I still stand behind my decision 110%!

As time went on, I contintued to slack off, didn't work and was just enjoying life with my practically new 04' sedan (that I wasn't paying for). And just a little note.. a 17 year old driver in NYC has VERY high car insurance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

With all that said, I'm 18 now and finally taking life seriously. I'm at a very different place now. I've been trying very, very hard to find SOME sort of job that isn't retail but it's very hard. I've worked over a year as a cashier as well as over two years as a receptionist. I'm hoping that a job will come my way soon but I don't know.

I've been wanting to attend some makeup training classes but my parents are basically refusing to pay. I feel like they're so against me. I know they have very good points about me not working and them having to pay my car insurance (things are tight right now especially with the economy). I just feel like now is the perfect time for these classes (they're only a few weeks long). As much as they say they "support" me, I know that they probabaly think I'm looking as makeup artistry as the easy way out. It's not true, at all, which is why it really hurts. I feel like they don't realize that makeup is more than just what you see on most women every day.

To me, it's an art and something I'm so passionate about. I just wish they'd support me in getting proper training and helping me jump start my future career, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vlada (Oct 16, 2008)

You can save up money from your current job, or any job you can find, and then take the courses.  

That way, you'll show you are definitely serious about it - and you won't have to depend on your parents anymore.  It might take a while, and maybe along the way something different will come up - you're eighteen, you've got such an incredible life ahead of you!  Nothing happens easily, or immediately, but don't let that discourage you.  If you want it, you will definitely find a way!

Good luck!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time.  Have you thought about a student loan?  If you want to go to beauty school, there might be a way to get a loan for tuition money, or some sort of program that allows that sort of thing.  Try researching it, you never know!  I know a girl who got $2000 for school because she wrote an essay about being left-handed.  

If that doesn't work out, instead of talking to your parents, try showing them that makeup/the beauty industry isn't just a passing idea to you.  Send away for brochures and magazines from beauty schools, do your homework on what types of programs are available, read magazines and immerse yourself in everything you can get your hands on.  Hopefully, your parents will recognize that it's something you're passionate about, and will have another talk with you about making it happen.

It probably seems like such a long time off, but remember, you're 18 years old and you have plenty of time to figure things out.  Even if it isn't possible right now, don't give up and good luck


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2008)

Ditto... don't let it get you down! You're only 18, so you've got time!

And even if your parents don't come around and spring for classes, you can do it yourself! Saving money and paying for your own classes can really show your parents that you're serious (and once they see that maybe that can help you with finances once you start building your kit, you'll need more moolah then too!).

You can also try looking for scholarship/grant opportunities that are specifically geared toward vocational students. Most student loans require a parent to co-sign, so that would be something you'd have to discuss with them.

And with your cashier/receptionist experience you should try looking for an entry-level position in the beauty industry... maybe the front desk at a salon or makeup studio, or at a retail spot like a beauty supply store or something like trade secret. Anything you can do to get your foot in the door will get you valuable knowledge and experience in the mean time, and can also help show your parents that you're serious.

Good luck!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

maybe they don't have the money to send you to school. perhaps you can give up your car to pay for your schooling, and use public transit to get to and from school/work.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 17, 2008)

I totally agree with Kimmy.  If you live in the NYC ... park your car for a while and take the subway into the city.  You can ask your parents if they can put that insurance/car note money toward school instead.  Sometimes you have to sacrifice some of the luxuries in life to get what you want.

Also you can contact the school to see if they offer some kind of a payment plan.  With the economy the way it is, im sure they may be willing to work out something with you.


----------

